
Why I read books on history - shkr
https://medium.com/@shshnkshkr/why-i-read-books-on-history-7edd5eba7953?source=linkShare-e1626c5eda33-1482646714
======
magic_beans
"A common symptom that I have observed when I rationalize is my ignorance of
detail"

The writer's ignorance of detail is painfully obvious in his writing. The
article doesn't ever expand upon why the author reads history books beyond one
sentence.

Pointless.

------
joyinsky
Yeah, who cares?

